# Just wondering



## Serious (Jan 20, 2009)

How did you discovered that your girlfriend/boyfriend was cheating on you?
Some examples from real life?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

change of behaviour , lies, staying on in work - yet had religious working hours , that miracously changed (to suit the needs of the department).
finding texts messages, strands of her hair in his car, i find her jacket. 
oh and one of the best phrases " i dont think were getin on"
"i need space to myself" --- " im not sure what i want".
i think i could make a book on this.
first H had lots of affairs and my H now had the one night stand last yr. i caught them both out.
but this list is certainly the short version.


----------

